# my integrale



## 16vgrale (Jul 11, 2010)

im new on the site, so just thort id show a few pics of me car, after a good clean the other day


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

:argie::argie: stunning car - i take its a weekend/summer car only?..
welcome to DW :thumb:


----------



## Cornish (Jun 20, 2008)

I love those cars, thanks for making me drool.......


----------



## Pugme (Sep 11, 2007)

absolutely awesome!

is that the original paint?


----------



## 16vgrale (Jul 11, 2010)

cheers lads, i used it everyday, well until the winter comes then it will be locked up, it didnt look like that when u got it tho, ill post picks of what it didt look like, only had it 2 months, and ive done loads to it


----------



## *TAY* (May 17, 2009)

Cracking car in tip top condition by looks of it !


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Very nice indeed :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Lovely car...looks great!

:thumb:


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Awesome, my brother used to have one! :thumb:


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

WOW! 

Iconic motor.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Very very nice:thumb:. Love them


----------



## Phil1971 (Sep 3, 2007)

Very tasty. Mint.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

cracking car, bet it's a right monster to drive.


----------



## 16vgrale (Jul 11, 2010)

its not original paint, i had it in the body shop a few weeks back, i had the bottoms of the doors, spoiler, boot, bumper, and mirrors, there not a chip of a scratch any where, no rust either, oh and a brand new carpet and mats 2 days ago


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Ooohhh i bloody like that!!! That looks mint!
:thumb:


----------



## 16vgrale (Jul 11, 2010)

alan_mcc said:


> cracking car, bet it's a right monster to drive.


it is now, i had a 3 inch stainless system made, and since the pic of the engine bay ive had 3 way adjustable coilovers, goes and handles look a ****er lol


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Very very cool :thumb:


----------



## 16vgrale (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

looks awesome and sounds sweet too


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

Stunning!


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

:argie::argie::argie::argie::argie:


----------



## Brabus Doc (May 28, 2008)

The looks and the sound :argie::argie::argie::argie:


----------



## Jon_Polish (Sep 4, 2007)

Beautiful! Always wanted one, hat off to you for keeping thins one in such good condition.


----------



## jcuthell (Jun 24, 2010)

What a cool car!


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

I like that........................ALOT :thumb:


----------



## Idlewillkill (Jun 3, 2009)

Epic dude, fantastic car


----------



## danjnixon (Jul 4, 2010)

Great car dude!

And welcome to DW!


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

:argie: stunning!


----------



## herbie147 (May 30, 2010)

Your Integrale is gorgeous mate!!


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

i love this car worth a small fortune i can imagine


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

What a car!


----------



## pod_4 (Jun 29, 2010)

lovely car in excellnt condition!!


----------



## 16vgrale (Jul 11, 2010)

thanks for the comments lads, im not sure how much its worth tbh, the prices seem to be throught the roof at the minute, its trying to find sum1 who will pay what its worth, not that ill ever be selling it lol


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, what I would give to drive that!!! :argie:

Very jealous mate.


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

those Eagle F1's?


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

:thumb: OLD SCHOOL, LOVE IT! :thumb:

My mate used to have one in red and i'll never forget the first time he took me out in it, awesome car.


----------



## andyt13 (May 21, 2009)

fcuking love these cars, awsome mate


----------



## nicky2727 (Mar 3, 2010)

brings back some really cool motorsport memories .great car you have in lovely condition


----------



## 16vgrale (Jul 11, 2010)

killash said:


> those Eagle F1's?


yes mate, good old goodyear


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

16vgrale said:


> yes mate, good old goodyear


all round perfection then


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

love these cars, very nice indeed


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

That is the SEX!!!!!


----------



## WR1 Shane (Mar 22, 2010)

Stunning car. I really love theese and it's nice to see it being looked after so well


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

Absolutely superb! Thanks for sharing.

Peter


----------



## DomIpswich (Jun 4, 2009)

Awesome looking car, looks completely different to when you first got it! Had a quick look on pistonheads as I was wondering what they're worth these days and like you say, prices are through the roof!


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Stunning! One of my all time faves! Love Martini Delta Rally cars.


----------



## NickA (Jun 15, 2008)

Bloody hell. That is stunning!!! :thumb:

Well done 

Nick

P.S: Any chance I can see a pic of the seats?


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

one of the coolest cars i thinks!


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

great car, what a classic


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Gorgeous, absolutley stunning!


----------



## glendog74 (Jan 11, 2009)

Lovely car :thumb:


----------



## Agar (Jul 5, 2008)

One of the best condition early 'Grales I've ever seen - congrats!


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

In a word, stunning. I've always loved these cars, and what a great example you have there. My brother used to own the lesser HF turbo, which I also love

Nige


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Stunning looking car fella:thumb:

love the old Lancia's,in the past we have owned two Trevi's and a Thema,the Trevi being the car that allways got the most look's


----------



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

lovely looking motor there mate.

I drove my first Intergrale earlier this year. My uncle owns a Lagos blue edition. Lovely cars. A bit of getting used to being LHD and all that though


----------



## Crook2001 (Jul 20, 2010)

lovely stuff


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Stunning car!! It looks fantastic!:driver:


----------



## EVO_Av (Dec 9, 2009)

Brilliant example! I have a Delta EVO 2 (in yellow), pretty much a garage queen but comes out now and again. They are awesome cars to drive, even though they are 16+ years old.


----------



## Doug (Sep 11, 2007)

What a lovely example!


----------



## MNK (Dec 13, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## ScoobyDan (Aug 26, 2006)

Lovely car, dont think I have seen a black one before, it looks cool.


----------



## 16vgrale (Jul 11, 2010)

thanks for the comment, recently changed the wheel to these


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Thats more like it! Proper Teg wheels :thumb: Looks stunning!


----------



## 16vgrale (Jul 11, 2010)

Mini 360 said:


> Thats more like it! Proper Teg wheels :thumb: Looks stunning!


thanks lol, good old compomotive th2's


----------

